# Intarsia Christmas ornament made last night.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My plan yesterday was to go home and finish assembly on the rocking horse I'm working on. But as I came through the door my son usurped my plans by telling me that he has to make a Christmas ornament for school and it's due Wed. (tomorrow). I was more than happy to make this with him. It turned out pretty cool too.

Each student in his class is supposed to make an ornament that will hang on a Christmas tree in his classroom. The teacher gave each kid a different pattern, each themed after a Bible story. They are supposed to use the pattern as an idea but the ornament may be made from whatever materials the student chooses. Parents may assist in the making if necessary.

Dillon's pattern is themed after the Garden of Eden. Here's Dillon at the scroll saw working (supervised, of course) on cutting out the large leaf for the background.









Here's the parts cut out and ready to be glued into place. The background leaf is poplar. The apple is padauck. Snake is purple heart. Apple leaf is rosewood.









And a close-up before spraying with lacquer.









From start to finish, we spent almost two hours on this (including a 15-20 minute food break, some goofing around and idle banter). I cut out all of the smaller parts. Dillon cut out the background leaf, did about half of the sanding and most of the gluing.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

School project = A+

Quality time with your son = A++


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fantastic work. That looks like an old 16" Ryobi scroll saw. I used to have one of those with the 2 tool blade change. I served me well for the time that I used it but as my work progressed, I required a smoother saw. Please let Dillon know that I think he did a fantastic job on this project and that it will most definitely be the envy of the entire class. I'm seeing some scrolling competition coming up and I hope that he continues his working with wood and continues to learn and expand his knowledge. Great work Dillon buddy!!! Absolutely fantastic!!!!!!

Father/son time is a definite bonus on this one as well.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! Great project and time working with your son. Be careful though. You may have to start signing up for time in your own shop. :laughing:


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Be careful though. You may have to start signing up for time in your own shop. :laughing:


That's when the bartering system comes into play...

_Dad, can I use the shop after school tomorrow?_

_Sure, son. Right after you're done cutting the grass it's all yours._


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Exactly what I thought. Can't beat working together with your son.
johnep


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job Dillon and great job supervising Dad! Hopefully he gets to keep it and will reflect fondly on it each year it gets hung up on the tree.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments, guys. You're all correct in that the chance to make things with my son is very special. More special, in fact, than the end result. We've made about 6 different school projects together now. And I must admit, they always turn out pretty decent.

Here's the finished ornament. He brought it to school this morning. He believes the teach is going to give them all back the last day before Christmas vacation so that the kids can put them on their trees at home.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Fantastic work. That looks like an old 16" Ryobi scroll saw. I used to have one of those with the 2 tool blade change. I served me well for the time that I used it but as my work progressed, I required a smoother saw. Please let Dillon know that I think he did a fantastic job on this project and that it will most definitely be the envy of the entire class. I'm seeing some scrolling competition coming up and I hope that he continues his working with wood and continues to learn and expand his knowledge. Great work Dillon buddy!!! Absolutely fantastic!!!!!!
> 
> Father/son time is a definite bonus on this one as well.


Correct you are. It's a 16" Ryobi. A tool (hex key for two set screws) is needed to replace blades only if using plain end blades. When using pin end blades, with I do, you just flip the tensioning lever and pop the blade off and on.

And yeah, this saw is pretty bouncy. I'd love a smoother running unit that doesn't vibrate so much. Maybe some day.

I let him know that you guys said good things about his project.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The day my son brought the ornament to school I asked him what his class thought of it. He gave a huge smile and said very enthusiastically "EVERYONE THOUGHT IT... WAS... AWESOME!" The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a great project
I'm sure hope it rubs off the young lad - 
my father introduced me to woodworking and for that I'm truly thankful. My only regret is I wasted 25 years and wished I had learned it in high school from him (I guess I was up to other things!)
thanks for a great string


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice Project*

Very nice project.
Show this thread to you son if you have not already. It will be a great inspiration to him to keep going. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

